# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ألف شكر .. ورمضان كريم

## مجدالدين شريف

*
رمضان كريم أعادهو الله علينا و عليكم باليمن والبركات

ألف شكر لكل من إتصل وكل من عاود الإتصال مراراً 

وكل من أكرمني بصالح الدعوات   في البوست .

وأخص بالشكر كل من وصلني في داري الذي تشرف 
بكم  .. 

إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعاً .. ويارب نجاملكم في السمح ..
وربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية ..


*

----------


## جواندي

*حمدلله علي السلامة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*اخونا مجد الدين ألف لا بأس عليك
ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*حمدلله علي السلامة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

حمدلله علي السلامة
وكل عام وانتم بخير



الاخ العزيز جواندي .. الله يسلمك 

وانتم بخير..  ورمضان كريم عليكم يارب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

اخونا مجد الدين ألف لا بأس عليك
ورمضان كريم



تسلم كتير اخونا العزيز اوهاج وألف شكر ليك 

الله اكرم ويعود عليكم بالخير
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

حمدلله علي السلامة


وكل عام وانتم بخير



الله يسلمك يادكتورة ..

وانت بخير .. ورمضان كريم عليك 

تخريمة :

انتي متشوفي ليك عمرة في رمضان ده  كويسة معاك :c020:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





العم العزيز الغالي .. تاج راسنا .. غندور 

كل عام وانتم بخير .. ورمضان كريم عليكم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*حمد لله علي السلامة يا مجد ، 
ونورت المنبر !
‏
‏
‏
‏
تسحيرة:
‏
شارع النيل .. معتداااالمارش
                        	*

----------


## سهيل ابراهيم

*وكل عام والجميع بخير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على السلامة اشرقت الانوار وهلت

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

حمد لله علي السلامة يا مجد ، 
ونورت المنبر !
‏
‏
‏
‏
تسحيرة:
‏
شارع النيل .. معتداااالمارش



الله يسلمك الحبيب الغالي .. عيوني الجوز بحاري 

منور بيكم ياروعة والله .. ومشكور علي الاغنية الجميلة هههه .

رمضان كريم .. 

فانوسية :
بعد أم قبل :blunt: ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حمدلله على السلامة اشرقت الانوار وهلت





الله يسلمك مريخابي كسلاوي ورمضان كريم عليكم 

انتو المنورين بي وجودكم ياروعة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*[glint]حمد الله علي السلامة[/glint]

[glow=#fcfcfc]رمضان كريم[/glow]


[blink]
الليلة بهناك 
[/blink]
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ألف حمد الله علي السلامه أخي مجد الدين ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحبيب مجدالدين سعيدين بطلتك 

والف حمداً لله علي السلامة

تخريمة
الظاهر وصلتك دعوات ولقمات أقشي الأبيض ... ما يسمع اياس يمشي الليلة كمان
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحبيب مجدالدين الف حمدالله علي السلامة ورمضان كريم عليك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب ومشتاقوووووووووون محيط اديل كدة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* حمدلله علي السلامة
وربنا يواليك بالعافيه
ورمضان كريم

 وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الف حمد علي سلامتك ياحبيب  واديك اخر اخبار شله جبر الله فقد تقرر فصل العضو قرنجانه لمده اسبوع والاسباب لما تجي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مجدالدين الف حمد لله على السلامة 
ورمضان كريم تصوم وتفطر على خير
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*حمدلله علي السلامة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## looly

*حمدا لله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حمدالله على السلامة
ورمضان كريم

*

----------

